# what army should i collect...nooby question i know



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

well i just gave up eldar because it got updated and i would like to retire as a pro than spend money and get a worse army...anyway back to the point

im the type of gamer that bases his next army apon looks rather than playstyle i want to collect an army that no one really has (bear in mind i am 14 and most armies are the new ones like tau and eldar now) i wanted dark eldar but thas a bit too spikey
then i decided apon either nurgle or space marines hawk lords chapter (coz they look fully sik)
and i have around 400$ to spend + my birthday coming up soon and i was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers on the diferent playstyles of both armies and maybe help me contstruct a plus/minus theme to work it out

cheers gusy i know u wont let me down


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

for me its all about style. i gotta love how an army looks or i just dont want to paint/model them. choose what you love then make some good armies/tactics.


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

lol .....i mean i ****ing love nurgles look and style i love the mould the flies the bloated bellies and the pale skin....
it screams REBEL!
wheras the hawk lords is more of a purple IN YOUR FACE aproach and it says honour and pride.and no one has hawk lords which makes it an excellent showcase army
im more of a shooty player than CC but i love both armies so much i mean they both can adapt so well to either shooting or CC 
im thinking 1500-2000pts here so i cant afford to change tastes 1/2 way through


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Go for Hawk Lords as you said they're an excellent show case army and I never seen someone with an Hawk Lord army.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i say nurgle. the modelling and painting opportunities are too good to miss, i really want to see some in our conversion section.


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

if i sell my eldar to my mate for 250$ i can get both armies just take a while to do it...and ill be converting from scratch with no cash

this was my idea for a conversion ....the best one yet
if i made a nurgle dread into a more of a living bio weapon..think a giant plague marine 
heres a picture http://tn3-1.deviantart.com/300W/fs...Dreadnought_of_Nurgle_by_genocidalpenguin.jpg 
tell me if u have any ideas 
back to the point umm yer hawk lords would be excellent showcase army and no one has it...but no 14 year olds collect nurgle either id be like the first


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

I also have a soft spot for Nurgle but your mention of the Hawk Lords is something that doesn't come up every day. If you want to really stand out then go for that I say. There was a short story I ready one time that mentioned Hawk Lord Land Raiders buzzing about and my imagination was ablaze with how awesome that must look.

Sweet Nurgle concept art btw.


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks man...i decided on hawk lords and when i get out to games workshop ill give u guys a buzz with a few photos of assembling and painting and gaming...

*sighs* means i have to buy a 3rd carry case


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

i got hawk lords megaforce 

made the army and undercoated in 1 day .....vsed michael the same day (used army builder)

we came a draw

then i played him today and whooped his ass ....

1500pts


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

post the list you used in the army list thread


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Sweet choice, haven't come across a purple loyalist army.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

Id like to eventually start collecting and playing once I get a job, but im not sure which Army to collect.

From what Ive seen so far, I think Id like to collect either Black Templar Space Marines, or the Imperial Guard. 

But, is there anything I could to to save money? That and is it possible to get models pre-painted? Considering my art talents are practicly non-existant.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Siegfried said:


> But, is there anything I could to to save money? That and is it possible to get models pre-painted? Considering my art talents are practicly non-existant.


Saving money-- Ebay, other people selling out locally, etc. Won't be the newest models, but it's playable.

Pre-painted models... again, Ebay, but they tend to be pretty badly painted. Don't sell yourself short on painting. Everyone starts somewhere. There are professional painters out there, though. I'll probably be doing a little of it myself this summer.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose Ill have to find someone to paint any models Id get. 

But no matter what I do, Id imagine Id be sinking a good amount of cash into the whole venture.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, professional painters tend to be rather pricey. You'll get high-quality stuff, but it'll be a good five bucks a model for basic troopers and that's just for the painting. Characters can run up to 100 bucks from some painters. Trust me, it's better to do it yourself unless you're a doctor or lawyer and simply don't have time-- that's who most professional painters paint for.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Well, professional painters tend to be rather pricey. You'll get high-quality stuff, but it'll be a good five bucks a model for basic troopers and that's just for the painting. Characters can run up to 100 bucks from some painters. Trust me, it's better to do it yourself unless you're a doctor or lawyer and simply don't have time-- that's who most professional painters paint for.


Hmm, maybe not a professional but someone who can paint them decently? I wouldnt need models that are like godly painted, but just decently painted.

Im just saying that because my painting skills are about zilch.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Practice, practice, practice.

honestly.

Practice, post the pictures, get constuctive criticism, read modeling books, online articles and practice more.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Thats how i learnt. I still buy and read WD mainly for the painting guides - the techniques you can apply to any model. Also the GW painting books are actaully pretty good to - i know some top painters who recommend them.

Looking painting forums like her on Heresy will help you glean advice and insperation. Also www.coolminiornot.com[/ul] is proba...he more you do it the better you WILL become.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I taught myself to paint from the pages of White Dwarf. I wish they published How to Paint Citadel Miniatures and How to Paint Space Marines when I was learning, because those are absolutely great. Between those and reading the newly-reinstated Masterclass section in White Dwarf, you'll learn pretty fast.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

For the most part I don't follow any online or WD advice on how to paint.

I dislike mixing if I can help it and WD over-focuses on that. It's too much work and requires you to remember it all.

Online info either suffers from this or refers to paints other than GW, which is of no use to me. I already spent a lot of money to have every GW paint there is--I'd rather not have to spend out even more. Often I feel excluded for painting GW miniatures exclusively with GW paints, which can be mildy irritating.

Online and WD examples also tend to be unrealistic in that most people reading the articles do not have anything approaching the same skill level.

My advice is to learn the absolute basics then experiment a lot on practice models or model parts. As long as you've put some effort into painting the models, be proud of whatever the results are.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, you can still apply the general concepts of the White Dwarf articles even if you can't paint that well. I certainly can't, but I learned the basics of highlighting and color theory from it. 

GW makes the second worst paint on the market. The only thing worse is Testor's. It's thick, it's badly packaged (those pots dry out faster than you can shake a stick at) and it's quite overpriced. Reaper or Vallejo make paint that's not only cheaper and packaged so that it doesn't dry out the second you open the thing, but is significantly higher quality. Eyedropper containers make mixing a lot less painful too, not to mention they tend to last a lot longer since you're only using a couple drops at a time instead of a heaping brush-full out of a GW pot. 

Sorry about my rant-- anyone just starting painting should NOT buy GW paint. When I switched from GW to Reaper and Vallejo... my models almost immediately looked a thousand times better.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Not only do I exclusively use GW paint, but my main colour is yellow.  I'm for the most part content with the GW range (although it would be nice to be able to better do shiny steel). From what I've seen of a brief check, the Vallejo range is still quite pricey in the UK. Perhaps like most things it's a lot cheaper in the US?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Vallejo is only maybe 50p to a £1 more here in manc than GW paint, there is actually slightly more paint IIRC and they faact its comes in a droper type bottle means less chance of it drying out.

That all said i'm a lazy arse and still use GW paints, mainly since i paint in GW so often.

Also a lot of the online things refer to Vallejo colours which are quite commonly rip off's of GW ones. Its quite easy to spot which are which i.e Magic blue = enchanted blue


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

ok i need paintbrushes now ....like 5 (GW way too pricey  and im poor) 

chaos black undercoat
liche purple 1st coat 
then some black ink in corners in shoulderpads and bumcrack etc
then i was thinking just a slightly lighter highlight (as a drybrush) 
then a warlock purple or tenticle pink light drybrush
then the trim with boltgun metal then the very fine edges with chainmail 

its all good IN THEORY then when you actually buy all the paints and complete one ....-.-" you kinda wish u hadn't so im gonna do a few trials ...

since the army is purple i was thinking of doing my upcoming assualt terminators as a bleached bone colour kinda like deathwing...really suits the purple and makes them stand out as real elites...

lemme know what u think


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

i bought my stuff @ games frenzy and they thought i was a member so gave me 15% off LOL

im not a member hehe but i aint saying shit coz GW models are way too pricey in my opinion 

imagine how much more u could get @ 15% percent off!


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

There is a shop near me that gives 20% off if you spend £145. There are probably loads of places around th net but it is good to be able to go to a shop and get it.

For info it is http://www.caliverbooks.com/ that gives the discount


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

smiley said:


> imagine how much more u could get @ 15% percent off!


Lol i'm imagining 15% more stuff 

down south vallejo is cheaper ml for ml, although the bottles look smaller you get more paint than gw. Ive bought a few and and not overly impressed with them. Same with there brushes mine started malting hairs within a day of buying them. Others though really rate them so i guess its just personal preference


----------

